# Happy birthday Erik "MEGA" Akkers"MINX



## Crazycubemom (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy birthday Erik tral la la .
Happy birthday Erik tral la la.
Happy birthday dear Erik .
New WR"s gonna come tral lala 

Happy happy Erik


----------



## supercube (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Erik! your pro


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Garmon (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## KConny (Oct 7, 2008)

I heard that Erik was so fast that he actually gets two years older for every birthday.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 7, 2008)

Haha  

Happy Birthday my dear friend!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Erik!
May this new year bring you more WRs


----------



## Zava (Oct 7, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Happy Birthday Erik!
> May this new year bring you more WRs



new wrs? he already has a bunch of them!
Erik, I wish you a/lots of (you can choose) beautiful (and intelligent, understanding blabla) girls  
happy birthday! (or, in hungarian, boldog születésnapot! )


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Erik!
I wish you to have all the cube-WR you want. (and by cube, I mean something that has *6* square faces)


----------



## Rama (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy birthday Erik, I wish you a healthy new year!


----------



## Erik (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks all!!!! 
Got a new digital camera for my b-day from my parents  (wow)
Any requests about the first vid with it?  (note: I couldn't practise big cubes for a while now cause of my cut in my finger)


----------



## tim (Oct 7, 2008)

Erik said:


> Thanks all!!!!
> Got a new digital camera for my b-day from my parents  (wow)
> Any requests about the first vid with it?  (note: I couldn't practise big cubes for a while now cause of my cut in my finger)



Happy birthday, Erik.

What about a 7x7 solve?


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 7, 2008)

Erik said:


> Thanks all!!!!
> Got a new digital camera for my b-day from my parents  (wow)
> Any requests about the first vid with it?  (note: I couldn't practise big cubes for a while now cause of my cut in my finger)



You should remake this:




But call it: "Howto: seperate your fingers after glueing them together when your finger has a cut on it!"


----------



## Ton (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy birthday
TIP grow up, stop that cubing you are now an adult...
btw stop that ridicules getting WR all the time  
And please repair your finger, superclue? 
And I have a good place for your cubes....my home

So please celebrate you birthday and forget the cube


----------



## guusrs (Oct 7, 2008)

Hé Erik,

Gefeliciteerd man! (That's dutch folks)

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2008)

Am I fashionably late to congratulate you?

Please tell me your wishes and I will find her for you


----------



## qinbomaster (Oct 8, 2008)

happi bersday D)


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

happy birthday.
Hope you will improve more.


----------



## Henxu (Oct 8, 2008)

''Buenas Nachos''!!
Happy birthday Erik !!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 9, 2008)

Henxu said:


> ''Buenas Nachos''!!
> Happy birthday Erik !!



^^ you realise thats "good night" in spanish... right..........
Happy birthday Erik!


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 9, 2008)

Actually, "Buenos Nochas" is spanish for good night.

Buenos Nachos are like good nachos.

Happy late birthday!!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 9, 2008)

whoa cool (didn't pay attention to spelling >.>)


----------



## Raffael (Oct 9, 2008)

Hope, I'm not too late yet.

happy Bithday, Erik !!


----------



## Pedro (Oct 9, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> Actually, "Buenos Nochas" is spanish for good night.
> 
> Buenos Nachos are like good nachos.
> 
> Happy late birthday!!



actually, "Buen*a*s Noch*e*s" is spanish for good night


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 9, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, "Buenos Nochas" is spanish for good night.
> ...



How do you know... you speak Portuguese!


----------



## Henxu (Oct 9, 2008)

Haha.
I'm Spanish.
I said ''Buen*a*s n*a*chos'' because of the Euro2008.
He said Buenas nachos instead of Buen*a*s n*o*ches. 
Hope you enjoy your new joy cubes.


----------



## mpohl100 (Oct 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Erik "The Master of Cubing" Akkersdijk


----------



## TheJoker (Jul 10, 2009)

yes... it is an honor to greet you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY sir...

hehehehhehe...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy B-Day Eric! So what will you be getting the WR in next?


----------



## Ellis (Jul 10, 2009)

oh god....


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Love you videos and hope you set new world records and win WC 2009


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Erik...Akrsdice, is it? No just kidding, Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Ellis (Jul 10, 2009)

Guys.... seriously.................................. ............. ......


----------



## Tortin (Jul 10, 2009)

You guys might want to check the date of the first post...


----------



## Kian (Jul 10, 2009)

You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2009)

Why was this thread brought back to life?

It hasn't even been a year since the first post, so there isn't any reasons to wish it to him again.

I don't think "TheJoker" was thinking when he bumped it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 10, 2009)

I wanna break the WR too so I can get birthday wishes twice a year!


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> yes... it is an honor to greet you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY sir...
> 
> hehehehhehe...



Dont you see the hehe's? It's a joke. (not)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 10, 2009)

it's better to bump a birthday thread then to make a new one very year if you ask me


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> it's better to bump a birthday thread then to make a new one very year if you ask me



The point is, it is not his birthday yet. The original post was in October, we are in July now. That is four months away. July, August, September, October.

Bump it at most a week before. If not on the day of.


----------



## Enter (Jul 10, 2009)

lol  that is so funny happy birthday Erik


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 10, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > it's better to bump a birthday thread then to make a new one very year if you ask me
> ...


sorry, misread


----------



## Novriil (Jul 10, 2009)

wooh. happy birthday


----------



## peedu (Jul 10, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Why was this thread brought back to life?
> 
> It hasn't even been a year since the first post, so there isn't any reasons to wish it to him again.



In a couple of days it will be the 1st anniversary of the WR.

So...
Congratulations on holding the WR for a year (-3days)!

Peedu


----------



## Rama (Jul 10, 2009)

cool


----------



## TheJoker (Jul 14, 2009)

oopppsss... sorry guys... i received a PM this morning about this... and when i look at it, it is a dumb post by me...

but to defend myself from this... i saw this "almost a year old thread" on my NEWS and it was the second one so i thought it is eric's bday... so to my instinct i did post and greet him...

but to my suprise if it is "almost a year old thread" why it show up to my recent news/post on the front/homepage...???

sorry again that i didn't check the date... it won't happened again... thanks a lot...


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 14, 2009)

Almost a year is 4 months early?

Just wondering.


----------



## TheJoker (Jul 14, 2009)

sorry sir... it is just a figure of speech...

and sorry again for this misunderstanding i cause this thread... thanks a lot...


----------



## Erik (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks all guys  I never received birthday wishes so early before my actualy B-Day  I'll just see it as the B-day of the 7.08


----------

